# Puff counters



## wikus (5/8/18)

Ok so most devices have puff counters nowadays, what your average daily, weekly etc. Do u regularly check it? Or just vape on. Reset last week on sunday standing on 3302 today, gives me an averag of 471 puffs a day, my setup is a dvarw DL, plain ss316l coil at .451 ohm, running replay at about 270°c, juice consumption is about 15ml a day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/8/18)

I just puff away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/8/18)

I have never counted puffs and doubt that I ever will. If you are using multiple mods the information is useless (unless you add all the puffs together). I also "puff" differently on different setups. No puffs are born equal. If I wanted to track anything it would be juice consumption.

I probably costs nothing to include a puff counter so it is probably there for those who have a use for it as well as for keeping up with the features provided by other manufacturers.

If someone has a valid use for it please let us know. Otherwise, I will just add it to my list of features which I don't use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Nicholas Jones (5/8/18)

I Was planing on resetting the Counter every time I re coil, so I could try figure out how many puffs before I needed to re coil again. 
But after the first reset I forgot about it, and it's now sitting on 9999 puffs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/18)

I have never really bothered with puff counters because I have a few devices... however my one Solar Storm and Dvarw that went with on the overseas trip is currently at 21,503 Puffs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/8/18)

wikus said:


> Ok so most devices have puff counters nowadays, what your average daily, weekly etc. Do u regularly check it? Or just vape on. Reset last week on sunday standing on 3302 today, gives me an averag of 471 puffs a day, my setup is a dvarw DL, plain ss316l coil at .451 ohm, running replay at about 270°c, juice consumption is about 15ml a day.



Love your post and thread @wikus

I love puff counters. I find it so interesting to see how many puffs I am taking, lol.

My fascination with them stems from a few years back with the mighty MVP2.

It's a virtually indestrictible built-in battery mod. Can't get them today anymore, what a shame. It only goes up to about 11Watts so its perfect for driving my little Evod. It has a 4,400 mah battery capacity. That thing could go for ages.

Only problem was that the little light behind the fire button wouldn't perfectly warn you when your battery was about to go flat. It would go from green to orange (I think) - and then suddenly red. So if it was green I had no way of knowing (if going out and about) how much battery life was left. Ok I had two of them so I could take the second one that was fully charged - but I wanted a better way.

So I used the puff counter. I'd get about 1,000-1,100 puffs on my little Evod at 7 Watts before it went flat. If memory serves. But it was very accurate and predictable. So if I was on say 400 puffs, I could safely go out for the whole day. But if I was on say 900, I'd switch to the other one.

Nowadays I dont use puff counters much - but have been using my VTC Mini lately for the Rose MTL from @BumbleBee - what a lovely little mod this is. Was benched for quite a while and now its back in action.

The 18650 (old purple efests) lasts me about 250 puffs. And co-incidentally, that lasts about the full tank of juice on the Rose MTL. Takes me about a day and a half to two days to puff 250 puffs on it. Mostly in the mornings and the odd toot during the day. But I use several other mods in a day (about 4-5 on average) so in two days I'd estimate I'm taking about 1,000 puffs in total on all my devices. So about 500 per day. More or less. I used to track my juice consumption closely and religiously but stopped doing that about 2 years ago. I estimate I'm going through about 10ml per day.

I wish all my vaping stats were automatically recorded for me and aggregated across all my devices. Juice consumption, puffs, power - with nice graphs at the end of the week/month/year. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## wikus (5/8/18)

@Silver Great use of the puff counter, do u have a backpack for all the mods/batteries/juices to carry around during the day?!?  
Oddly enough with the 21700 batts and my vape style I also get about 250 puffs on a charge.
The DNA75C records every puff in detail, big step up from previous gen DNA boards, definitely a big win in my books, and glad I bought a Lost Vape Mirage, worth every penny, and the customization is limitless.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/8/18)

wikus said:


> @Silver Great use of the puff counter, do u have a backpack for all the mods/batteries/juices to carry around during the day?!?
> Oddly enough with the 21700 batts and my vape style I also get about 250 puffs on a charge.
> The DNA75C records every puff in detail, big step up from previous gen DNA boards, definitely a big win in my books, and glad I bought a Lost Vape Mirage, worth every penny, and the customization is limitless.



Thanks @wikus 
No when I go out and about I usually only take 3 mods. Evod in my man bag, Billet Box in my laptop bag (fits perfectly in an internal pouch compartment) and the SubTank mini stays in my car. I don't take my other mods with me when I go out unless I am going to a vape meet of vape event - then I use a camera ba to take a few of them. 

I need to get a DNA 75 C. Thanks for the headsup. That mirage sounds great


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

Silver said:


> Love your post and thread @wikus
> 
> I love puff counters. I find it so interesting to see how many puffs I am taking, lol.
> 
> ...



@Silver I'd also like to know how much juice i go through per day - I guess about 20ml. I'll check some time this week. Wonder how accurate my guess will be lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

